# REALLY need support today...please!



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am unraveling at my seems...every emotion is flowing and all i want to do is tell my h to come home. we are ALL suffering! i can hardly stand this anymore.
our girls in scool and everyday life, they are beginning to see that dad isnt around as much,and me i am lonely and miss him like mad...him to cause he is missing out on these little every day things that he used to adore sooooo much!
it is as if he wants to be here but wont let himself be for very long. we need the togetherness , we need to support each other, we need to support and give a loving stable home to our children...any suggestions?why cant he see this...or does he and it hurts him to much and that is why he stays away sometimes???


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i guess you must have an emmense amount of love...it is so hard to watch it unravel...you ask yourself "what have i done wrong?"...just hang in there...have faith...and strength...


----------



## Mavia (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a tough situation. Try your best to keep you and your kids happy and busy. You can't change him or what he decides to do, but you can do your best to make things as happy as possible in the meantime.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

all I can say is that I know what you are feeling....

but you aren't really unravelling - you are just feeling lots of pain and confusion....

it's not only the pain of realising that you have to keep going despite whether he is there or not (no choice you are a mum!) 

but it's also just the nonsense of it all 

"I can call him - I can sort it out - I can fix this" - no hang on I can't...

who knows why we go through this CRAP?

I do know that you'll get through it -

one day at a time - one minute at a time if need be - but YOU WILL -

you are in control of yourself - and when you realise this you will begin to find the power...

but for now - just know that there are those on this forum who have been there and it gets better


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I pm'd you.

It's normal to have all of these feelings. It's like a death and we are grieving. 

There is so much pain involved. In fact, I can't remember if I have ever had so much pain. I've made it through the worse now but there will be painful moments and not painful days. It gets a little better over time.

Hang in there and come to vent.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

thank you all! we had a great day with our girls, and each other! I do have an emmense amount of love for him and our girls...he didnt seem as angry or resentful towards me today...maybe that is a good sign! we even had pizza and watched a movie leaning on each other on the sofa...no sex, just tenderness. i miss him sooo much!he did state that he misses "THIS" but that he just isnt ready to come back


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

Hang in there. There will days that are filled with pain. But you'll get through them. Hold on to the good days and moments of tenderness.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

It's wonderful to have those good days. I am sure he missed things..how could he not?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

lost1234 said:


> thank you all! we had a great day with our girls, and each other! I do have an emmense amount of love for him and our girls...he didnt seem as angry or resentful towards me today...maybe that is a good sign! we even had pizza and watched a movie leaning on each other on the sofa...no sex, just tenderness. i miss him sooo much!he did state that he misses "THIS" but that he just isnt ready to come back


yay! events like these will make you want to try to make things go faster...careful...your hope will be sky high after the "pizza and movie" night...trust me, i know...and yes, it is a good sign...but don't load all your emotions into this basket...things are gonna be fine...


----------

